# [Ayuda] Reutilizar cámara de iphone 3gs malo



## Bask (Jun 25, 2014)

Hola a todos.

Tengo una pequeña duda y quería saber si podían ayudarme.

Es posible "crear" una cámara en base a la cámara de un iphone 3GS que era mío y murió? (RIP)

(adjunto fotos de la cámara en cuestión)

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Jun 25, 2014)

es bastante dificil, tendrias que encontrar su ficha tecnica, y despues hacer un circuito con microcontroladores o microprosesadores de alta velocidad. XD

ademas de hacerle una "microcirugia" al conector XD


----------



## Yetrox (Jun 25, 2014)

Bask dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Tengo una pequeña duda y quería saber si podían ayudarme.
> 
> ...


 

@Bask De poder se puede el dilema es que tu camarita posee el conector AXK824145 y ahí esta el desafio, porque con otro tipo de conector como la OV9655 de 24 Pines, se puede hacer un Modulo Cámara para Arduino como la de esta imagen, algunas de estas se encuentran en algunos Móviles incluso algunos MP4 y MP5.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 25, 2014)

No manches ya mire a dayaanna, 

En general las cosas de los celulares al ser tan pequeñas ni se pueden usar ademas de lo dificil que es dar con las hojas de datos. pero de que se puede se puede


----------

